# [RISOLTO] dipendenze scazzate.. pam-login e shadow

## pjphem

cartina ~ # emerge -pv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r2)

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.19  USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -max-idx-128 -minimal -srvdir -static" 19,074 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.23.7 [8.22.5] USE="opengl" 33,641 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.17 [4.16] USE="python -build" 543 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r2 [4.0.14-r1] USE="nls pam -nousuid -skey" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 53,259 kB

cartina ~ # emerge world

Calculating world dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the sys-apps/pam-login package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

cartina ~ #

qualcuno ha qualche idea ?Last edited by pjphem on Tue Mar 14, 2006 9:29 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cloc3

 *pjphem wrote:*   

> cartina ~ # emerge -pv world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Succede anche a me. È colpa di qualche USE flag. Non mi ricordo quale (forse pam?), perché è tanto che non ricompilo da zero il sistema.

Comunque devi togliere il pacchetto pam-login (`emerge -C pam-login) e rilanciare la compilazione.

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

 *pjphem wrote:*   

> cartina ~ # emerge -pv world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Sì, leggere il changelog di sys-apps/shadow che puoi trovare all'indirizzo http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?shadow-4.0.14-r2

Bye.

----------

## pjphem

dopo aver fatto emerge -C pam-login ho continuato con l'upgrade ma mi appare quest'altro errore:

cartina emanuele # emerge world

Calculating world dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) sys-apps/file-4.17 to /

>>> checksums files    :Wink:  file-4.16.ebuild

>>> checksums files    :Wink:  file-4.13.ebuild

>>> checksums files    :Wink:  file-4.15-r1.ebuild

>>> checksums files    :Wink:  file-4.17.ebuild

>>> checksums files    :Wink:  file-4.12.ebuild

>>> checksums files    :Wink:  files/file-4.xx-mips-gentoo.patch

>>> checksums files    :Wink:  files/digest-file-4.15-r1

>>> checksums files    :Wink:  files/file-4.13-ia64.patch

>>> checksums files    :Wink:  files/cracklib.magic

>>> checksums files    :Wink:  files/file-4.15-libtool.patch

>>> checksums files    :Wink:  files/file-4.15-empty-mime-buffer.patch

>>> checksums files    :Wink:  files/misc.magic

>>> checksums files    :Wink:  files/file-4.16-fix-array-64bit.patch

>>> checksums files    :Wink:  files/file-4.14-gcc2.patch

>>> checksums files    :Wink:  files/file-4.15-cracklib-magic.patch

>>> checksums files    :Wink:  files/digest-file-4.12

>>> checksums files    :Wink:  files/digest-file-4.13

>>> checksums files    :Wink:  files/digest-file-4.16

>>> checksums files    :Wink:  files/digest-file-4.17

>>> checksums files    :Wink:  files/file-4.13-cross-compile.patch

>>> checksums src_uri  :Wink:  file-4.17.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking file-4.17.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/file-4.17/work

 * Applying file-4.15-libtool.patch ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: file-4.17

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.14.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying uclibc-ltconf-1.3.0.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/file-4.17/work/file-4.17 ...

 * econf: updating file-4.17/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating file-4.17/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --datadir=/usr/share/misc --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for builtin ELF support... yes

checking for ELF core file support... yes

checking for file formats in man section 5... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag  works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking whether sys/types.h defines makedev... yes

checking for sys/wait.h that is POSIX.1 compatible... yes

checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking sys/mman.h usability... yes

checking sys/mman.h presence... yes

checking for sys/mman.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes

checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes

checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking getopt.h usability... yes

checking getopt.h presence... yes

checking for getopt.h... yes

checking for locale.h... (cached) yes

checking utime.h usability... yes

checking utime.h presence... yes

checking for utime.h... yes

checking sys/utime.h usability... no

checking sys/utime.h presence... no

checking for sys/utime.h... no

checking wchar.h usability... yes

checking wchar.h presence... yes

checking for wchar.h... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for off_t... yes

checking for size_t... yes

checking for struct stat.st_rdev... yes

checking whether struct tm is in sys/time.h or time.h... time.h

checking for tm_zone in struct tm... yes

checking for tzname... yes

checking for tm_isdst in struct tm... yes

checking for daylight... yes

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files=

... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... 64

checking for _LARGE_FILES value needed for large files... no

checking for mbstate_t... yes

checking for uint8_t... yes

checking for uint16_t... yes

checking for uint32_t... yes

checking for int32_t... yes

checking for long long... yes

checking for uint64_t... yes

checking size of uint8_t... 1

checking size of uint16_t... 2

checking size of uint32_t... 4

checking size of uint64_t... 8

checking for mmap... yes

checking for strerror... yes

checking for strtoul... yes

checking for mbrtowc... yes

checking for mkstemp... yes

checking for getopt_long... yes

checking for utimes... yes

checking for utime... yes

checking for wcwidth... yes

checking for snprintf... yes

checking for vsnprintf... yes

checking for gzopen in -lz... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating magic/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating python/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/file-4.17/work/file-4.17'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/file-4.17/work/file-4.17/src'

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  -DMAGIC='"/usr/share/misc/file/magic"'   -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT magic.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/magic.Tpo" -c -o magic.lo magic.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/magic.Tpo" ".deps/magic.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/magic.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DMAGIC=\"/usr/share/misc/file/magic\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT magic.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/magic.Tpo -c magic.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/magic.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DMAGIC=\"/usr/share/misc/file/magic\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT magic.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/magic.Tpo -c magic.c -o magic.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  -DMAGIC='"/usr/share/misc/file/magic"'   -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT apprentice.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/apprentice.Tpo" -c -o apprentice.lo apprentice.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/apprentice.Tpo" ".deps/apprentice.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/apprentice.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DMAGIC=\"/usr/share/misc/file/magic\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT apprentice.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/apprentice.Tpo -c apprentice.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/apprentice.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DMAGIC=\"/usr/share/misc/file/magic\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT apprentice.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/apprentice.Tpo -c apprentice.c -o apprentice.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  -DMAGIC='"/usr/share/misc/file/magic"'   -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT softmagic.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/softmagic.Tpo" -c -o softmagic.lo softmagic.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/softmagic.Tpo" ".deps/softmagic.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/softmagic.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DMAGIC=\"/usr/share/misc/file/magic\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT softmagic.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/softmagic.Tpo -c softmagic.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/softmagic.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DMAGIC=\"/usr/share/misc/file/magic\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT softmagic.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/softmagic.Tpo -c softmagic.c -o softmagic.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  -DMAGIC='"/usr/share/misc/file/magic"'   -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT ascmagic.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/ascmagic.Tpo" -c -o ascmagic.lo ascmagic.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/ascmagic.Tpo" ".deps/ascmagic.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/ascmagic.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DMAGIC=\"/usr/share/misc/file/magic\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT ascmagic.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/ascmagic.Tpo -c ascmagic.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/ascmagic.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DMAGIC=\"/usr/share/misc/file/magic\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT ascmagic.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/ascmagic.Tpo -c ascmagic.c -o ascmagic.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  -DMAGIC='"/usr/share/misc/file/magic"'   -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT compress.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/compress.Tpo" -c -o compress.lo compress.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/compress.Tpo" ".deps/compress.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/compress.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DMAGIC=\"/usr/share/misc/file/magic\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT compress.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/compress.Tpo -c compress.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/compress.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DMAGIC=\"/usr/share/misc/file/magic\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT compress.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/compress.Tpo -c compress.c -o compress.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  -DMAGIC='"/usr/share/misc/file/magic"'   -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT is_tar.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/is_tar.Tpo" -c -o is_tar.lo is_tar.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/is_tar.Tpo" ".deps/is_tar.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/is_tar.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DMAGIC=\"/usr/share/misc/file/magic\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT is_tar.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/is_tar.Tpo -c is_tar.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/is_tar.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DMAGIC=\"/usr/share/misc/file/magic\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT is_tar.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/is_tar.Tpo -c is_tar.c -o is_tar.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  -DMAGIC='"/usr/share/misc/file/magic"'   -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT readelf.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/readelf.Tpo" -c -o readelf.lo readelf.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/readelf.Tpo" ".deps/readelf.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/readelf.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DMAGIC=\"/usr/share/misc/file/magic\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT readelf.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/readelf.Tpo -c readelf.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/readelf.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DMAGIC=\"/usr/share/misc/file/magic\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT readelf.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/readelf.Tpo -c readelf.c -o readelf.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  -DMAGIC='"/usr/share/misc/file/magic"'   -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT print.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/print.Tpo" -c -o print.lo print.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/print.Tpo" ".deps/print.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/print.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DMAGIC=\"/usr/share/misc/file/magic\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT print.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/print.Tpo -c print.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/print.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DMAGIC=\"/usr/share/misc/file/magic\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT print.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/print.Tpo -c print.c -o print.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  -DMAGIC='"/usr/share/misc/file/magic"'   -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT fsmagic.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/fsmagic.Tpo" -c -o fsmagic.lo fsmagic.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/fsmagic.Tpo" ".deps/fsmagic.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/fsmagic.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DMAGIC=\"/usr/share/misc/file/magic\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT fsmagic.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/fsmagic.Tpo -c fsmagic.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/fsmagic.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DMAGIC=\"/usr/share/misc/file/magic\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT fsmagic.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/fsmagic.Tpo -c fsmagic.c -o fsmagic.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  -DMAGIC='"/usr/share/misc/file/magic"'   -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT funcs.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/funcs.Tpo" -c -o funcs.lo funcs.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/funcs.Tpo" ".deps/funcs.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/funcs.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DMAGIC=\"/usr/share/misc/file/magic\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT funcs.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/funcs.Tpo -c funcs.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/funcs.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DMAGIC=\"/usr/share/misc/file/magic\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT funcs.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/funcs.Tpo -c funcs.c -o funcs.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  -DMAGIC='"/usr/share/misc/file/magic"'   -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT apptype.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/apptype.Tpo" -c -o apptype.lo apptype.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/apptype.Tpo" ".deps/apptype.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/apptype.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DMAGIC=\"/usr/share/misc/file/magic\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT apptype.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/apptype.Tpo -c apptype.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/apptype.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DMAGIC=\"/usr/share/misc/file/magic\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT apptype.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/apptype.Tpo -c apptype.c -o apptype.o >/dev/null 2>&1

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe   -o libmagic.la -rpath /usr/lib -no-undefined -version-info 1:0:0 magic.lo apprentice.lo softmagic.lo ascmagic.lo compress.lo is_tar.lo readelf.lo print.lo fsmagic.lo funcs.lo apptype.lo  -lz

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/magic.o .libs/apprentice.o .libs/softmagic.o .libs/ascmagic.o .libs/compress.o .libs/is_tar.o .libs/readelf.o .libs/print.o .libs/fsmagic.o .libs/funcs.o .libs/apptype.o  -lz  -march=pentium4 -Wl,-soname -Wl,libmagic.so.1 -o .libs/libmagic.so.1.0.0

(cd .libs && rm -f libmagic.so.1 && ln -s libmagic.so.1.0.0 libmagic.so.1)

(cd .libs && rm -f libmagic.so && ln -s libmagic.so.1.0.0 libmagic.so)

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libmagic.a  magic.o apprentice.o softmagic.o ascmagic.o compress.o is_tar.o readelf.o print.o fsmagic.o funcs.o apptype.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libmagic.a

creating libmagic.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libmagic.la && ln -s ../libmagic.la libmagic.la)

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  -DMAGIC='"/usr/share/misc/file/magic"'   -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT file.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/file.Tpo" -c -o file.o file.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/file.Tpo" ".deps/file.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/file.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe   -o file  file.o libmagic.la -lz

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -o .libs/file file.o  ./.libs/libmagic.so -lz

creating file

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/file-4.17/work/file-4.17/src'

Making all in magic

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/file-4.17/work/file-4.17/magic'

cat ./Header ./Localstuff > magic

for frag in Magdir/acorn Magdir/adi Magdir/adventure Magdir/allegro Magdir/alliant Magdir/alpha Magdir/amanda Magdir/amigaos Magdir/animation Magdir/apl Magdir/apple Magdir/applix Magdir/archive Magdir/asterix Magdir/att3b Magdir/audio Magdir/basis Magdir/bflt Magdir/blender Magdir/blit Magdir/bout Magdir/bsdi Magdir/btsnoop Magdir/cad Magdir/c-lang Magdir/c64 Magdir/cddb Magdir/chord Magdir/cisco Magdir/citrus Magdir/claris Magdir/clipper Magdir/cracklib Magdir/spec Magdir/commands Magdir/communications Magdir/compress Magdir/console Magdir/convex Magdir/ctags Magdir/dact Magdir/database Magdir/diamond Magdir/diff Magdir/digital Magdir/dolby Magdir/dump Magdir/editors Magdir/elf Magdir/encore Magdir/epoc Magdir/esri Magdir/fcs Magdir/filesystems Magdir/flash Magdir/fonts Magdir/frame Magdir/freebsd Magdir/fsav Magdir/games Magdir/geos Magdir/gcc Magdir/gimp Magdir/gnu Magdir/grace Magdir/gringotts Magdir/hitachi-sh Magdir/hp Magdir/human68k Magdir/ibm370 Magdir/ibm6000 Magdir/iff Magdir/images Magdir/intel Magdir/interleaf Magdir/island Magdir/ispell Magdir/java Magdir/jpeg Magdir/karma Magdir/lecter Magdir/lex Magdir/lif Magdir/linux Magdir/lisp Magdir/mach Magdir/macintosh Magdir/magic Magdir/mail.news Magdir/maple Magdir/mathematica Magdir/matroska Magdir/mcrypt Magdir/mime Magdir/mips Magdir/mirage Magdir/misctools Magdir/mkid Magdir/mlssa Magdir/mmdf Magdir/modem Magdir/motorola Magdir/msdos Magdir/msvc Magdir/mup Magdir/natinst Magdir/ncr Magdir/netbsd Magdir/netscape Magdir/news Magdir/nitpicker Magdir/ocaml Magdir/octave Magdir/olf Magdir/os2 Magdir/os9 Magdir/osf1 Magdir/palm Magdir/parix Magdir/pbm Magdir/pdf Magdir/pdp Magdir/perl Magdir/pgp Magdir/pkgadd Magdir/plan9 Magdir/plus5 Magdir/printer Magdir/project Magdir/psdbms Magdir/psion Magdir/pulsar Magdir/pyramid Magdir/python Magdir/revision Magdir/riff Magdir/rpm Magdir/rtf Magdir/sc Magdir/sccs Magdir/sendmail Magdir/sequent Magdir/sgi Magdir/sgml Magdir/sharc Magdir/sinclair Magdir/sketch Magdir/smalltalk Magdir/sniffer Magdir/dyadic Magdir/scientific Magdir/softquad Magdir/spectrum Magdir/sql Magdir/sun Magdir/sysex Magdir/teapot Magdir/terminfo Magdir/tex Magdir/tgif Magdir/ti-8x Magdir/timezone Magdir/troff Magdir/tuxedo Magdir/typeset Magdir/unknown Magdir/uuencode Magdir/varied.out Magdir/varied.script Magdir/vax Magdir/vicar Magdir/virtutech Magdir/visx Magdir/vms Magdir/vmware Magdir/vorbis Magdir/vxl Magdir/wordprocessors Magdir/xdelta Magdir/xenix Magdir/xo65 Magdir/xwindows Magdir/zilog Magdir/zyxel; do \

  if test -f ./$frag; then \

    f=./$frag; \

  else \

    f=$frag; \

  fi; \

          cat $f; \

done >> magic

../src/file -C -m magic

make[2]: *** [magic.mgc] Segmentation fault

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/file-4.17/work/file-4.17/magic'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/file-4.17/work/file-4.17'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/file-4.17 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1557:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 966:   Called src_compile

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

cartina emanuele # 

argh!

----------

## cloc3

 *pjphem wrote:*   

> dopo aver fatto emerge -C pam-login ho continuato con l'upgrade ma mi appare quest'altro errore:
> 
> ...
> 
> make[2]: *** [magic.mgc] Segmentation fault
> ...

 

Non sembra un errore del codice, ma della macchina.

Per esempio un accesso ala ram fallito.

Prova a ricompilare solo l'ultimo pacchetto un paio di volte e verifica se si ripresenta sistematicamente lo stesso errore o se arriva fino in fondo da solo.

In ogni caso, posta tutto su un topic nuovo, perché questo è un problema diverso dall'altro.

----------

## pjphem

purtroppo c'e' proprio un problema: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=126012Last edited by pjphem on Tue Mar 14, 2006 12:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pjphem

risolto con:

FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge file...

----------

## pjphem

Ecco come ho risolto per fare l'upgrade del sistema:

```
cartina ~ # emerge -pv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r2)

[ebuild U ] sys-apps/file-4.17 [4.16] USE="python -build" 543 kB

[ebuild U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r2 [4.0.14-r1] USE="nls pam -nousuid -skey" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 53,259 kB

cartina ~ #
```

questo era il problema...

Ho proceduto facendo:

```
emerge -C pam-login
```

poi ho lanciato:

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge file
```

ho continuato facendo fare l'upgrade a shadow:

```
emerge world
```

ed in fine ho rimesso pam-login:

```
emerge pam-login
```

ora è tutto apposto e funzionante:

```

cartina ~ # emerge -pv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

cartina ~ #
```

----------

## pjphem

If you see pam-login blocking the emerge of shadow, perform the following:

 1) emerge --sync (even if you did it recently)

 2) quickpkg pam-login shadow

 2) emerge -C pam-login && emerge shadow

Do not remerge pam-login.

-- FieldySnuts

----------

## power83

why?

ho reinstallato da qualche gg tutto e nel sistema ho sia i pacchetti: pam, pam-login e shadow contemporaneamente e nessun problema.

----------

## ThorOdino

Premetto che ho installato

sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14

sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r1

sul mio sistema. Oggi facendo un emerge -uDavN world mi risponde

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2)

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2 [4.0.14-r1] +nls -nousuid +pam (-selinux) -skey 1,264 kB 

Se fino ad oggi avevo entrambi, come mai ora sono incompatibili?

----------

## horace

ho trovato questa soluzione:

```

emerge -C pam-login && emerge -uDN world

```

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-467005.html

----------

## ginetto

 *ThorOdino wrote:*   

> Premetto che ho installato
> 
> sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14
> 
> sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r1
> ...

 

Idem  :Smile: 

 *horace wrote:*   

> ho trovato questa soluzione: 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C pam-login && emerge -uDN world
> ```
> ...

 

Grazie oggi provo  :Smile: 

NB: Per chi eseguirà questa operazione, una volta rimosso pam-login attenzione a NON eseguire il logout o riavviare! Fare subito l'aggiornamento (emerge -u world) [come descritto anche nel tread di qui sopra]

Saluti  :Smile: Last edited by ginetto on Wed May 31, 2006 7:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

Anche io ho avuto lo stesso problemino stamattina ma dovresti cambiare il titolo perchè così è estremamente generico ...

----------

## kireime

 *Quote:*   

> NB: Per chi eseguirà questa operazione, una volta rimosso pam-login attenzione a NON eseguire il logout o riavviare! Fare subito l'aggiornamento (emerge -u world) [come descritto anche nel tread di qui sopra]

 A me dopo non aggiorna più niente

```
 Calculating world dependencies ...done!

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

 e pam-login non è installato, posso riavviare??

----------

## Kernel78

 *kireime wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   NB: Per chi eseguirà questa operazione, una volta rimosso pam-login attenzione a NON eseguire il logout o riavviare! Fare subito l'aggiornamento (emerge -u world) [come descritto anche nel tread di qui sopra] A me dopo non aggiorna più niente
> 
> ```
>  Calculating world dependencies ...done!
> 
> ...

 

Non ti ha aggiornato 

```
[ebuild U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2 [4.0.14-r1] +nls -nousuid +pam (-selinux) -skey 1,264 kB 
```

, se non l'ha fatto ti sconsiglio di riavviare o non potresti loggarti (anche se non capisco perchè tu voglia riavviare).

Hai dato 

```
emerge -uDN world
```

  :Question: 

----------

## kireime

```
sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2  +nls -nousuid +pam (-selinux) -skey
```

 shadow me l'ha aggiornato, è il pam-login che ora non ho pù nel sistema e se tento di installarlo mi dice che è bloccato.

 *Quote:*   

> (anche se non capisco perchè tu voglia riavviare)

 Capiterà prima o poi   :Laughing:   e non vorrei avere casini al prossimo riavvio

----------

## Kernel78

 *kireime wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2  +nls -nousuid +pam (-selinux) -skey
> ```
> ...

 

Allora dovresti essere a posto (e se proprio ci tieni puoi anche riavviare prima o poi).

----------

## u238

neanche a me non vuole + installare pam-login dopo averlo rimosso con emerge -C   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

..per sicurezza ho fatto

```

emerge -C pam-login && emerge -DNu world && emerge pam-login

```

..ora però mi ritrovo pam-login nel file world.. ma non dovrebbe essere 1 dipendenza di system? ..sto dicendo 1 caxxata?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *u238 wrote:*   

> ..ora però mi ritrovo pam-login nel file world.. ma non dovrebbe essere 1 dipendenza di system? ..sto dicendo 1 caxxata?  

 

appunto. questi metodi "artigianali" buttano all'aria il sistema delle dipendenze.

l'iniziativa sarebbe meglio prenderla il meno possibile, in certi casi

prima d tutto pam-login non deve essere installato, perché è sostituito in blocco dal nuovo shadow che svolge entrambe le funzioni.

in ogni caso nemmeno shadow deve essere nel file world.

la procedura corretta è eliminare pam-login, ed installare il nuovo shadow con l'opzione --oneshot

----------

## Kernel78

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> la procedura corretta è eliminare pam-login, ed installare il nuovo shadow con l'opzione --oneshot

 

Io ho rimosso pam-login e aggiornando world mi ha aggiornato shadow senza includerlo nel file world

----------

## u238

perfetto, grazie per l'info.

Quindi disinstallo pam-login, e controllo che il file world è pulito (con emerge -C dovrebbe togliermelo cmq).

Per quanto riguarda shadow se lo aggiorno con emerge -DNu world non me lo inserisce nel world, quindi è equivalente ad usare -1.. giusto?

Chiedo sempre con "giusto?" anche se sono quasi sicuro di quello che dico, ma voglio evitare di dire cavolate e far fare cose scorrette a gente meno esperta  :Razz: 

[EDIT]

Anzi, avendo aggiornato shadow pam-login non me lo lascia neanche installare quindi non c'è alcun problema  :Wink:  grazie a tutti

[/EDIT]

----------

## !equilibrium

date anche un giro di

```
emerge -p --depclean
```

perchè ci sono un paio di dipendenze morte di pam-login che possono essere tranquillamente rimosse.

----------

## bandreabis

Attenzione:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge -p --depclean
> 
> *** WARNING ***  --depclean is known to be broken. It is highly recommended
> ...

 

----------

## bandreabis

Look at the versions! You cannot emerge pam-login if shadow-4.0.14-r2 is installed.

Attenzione alle versioni: è di oggi la nuova versione di shadow.

Andrea

----------

## RollsAppleTree

A ME ANCORA NON FUNZIONA !!!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

ho seguito 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho proceduto facendo:
> 
> Codice:
> ...

 

la cosa brutta è che ho disinstallato pam-login e adesso no so come fare dato che non posso fare più 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you see pam-login blocking the emerge of shadow, perform the following:
> 
> 1) emerge --sync (even if you did it recently)
> ...

 

Non posso spegnere il PC, se no ho paura che non ripartirà mai più .............

HELPPPPPPPPPP

----------

## bandreabis

Calma, calma... CALMA!!!!!

allora: 

```
emerge -C pam-login

emerge -uD world
```

ti emerge shadow: se dovesse dare errore con sys-apps/file allora lo emergi.

e ridai:

```
emerge -uD world
```

PUNTO.

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge tra i due thread.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Attenzione:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> # emerge -p --depclean
> ...

 

non capisco il senso di questo post.

----------

## bandreabis

Quale parte di *** WARNING *** non è chiara?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Quale parte di *** WARNING *** non è chiara?  

 

io so perfettamente cosa vogliono dire quei warning, non ho capito invece il tuo post... a quale scopo hai incollato quei warning?

----------

## bandreabis

EDIT: Beh, seguendo le indicazioni che hai dato (cioè di usare prima l'opzione "-p") allora il mio post non serve a nulla, ma ha un suo perchè in caso contrario (caso in cui non dai per prova il comando con l'opzione --pretend). Todo aquì.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Beh, seguendo le indicazioni che hai dato di usare prima l'opzione "-p" nulla, ma ha un suo perchè in caso contrario. Todo aquì.

 

ti chiedo per piacere di ri-scrivere la frase in un italiano più comprensibile perchè non è chiara.

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Calma, calma... CALMA!!!!!
> 
> allora: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ma allora .... pam-login a che serve se prima lo avevo nel mio sistema e adesso non ce l'ho più ??? 

funzionerà lo stesso ???

----------

## !equilibrium

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> ma allora .... pam-login a che serve se prima lo avevo nel mio sistema e adesso non ce l'ho più ??? 
> 
> funzionerà lo stesso ???

 

come ha già spiegato in precedenza k.gothmog:

 *Quote:*   

> prima d tutto pam-login non deve essere installato, perché è sostituito in blocco dal nuovo shadow che svolge entrambe le funzioni.

 

----------

## LastHope

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> appunto. questi metodi "artigianali" buttano all'aria il sistema delle dipendenze.
> 
> l'iniziativa sarebbe meglio prenderla il meno possibile, in certi casi
> 
> prima d tutto pam-login non deve essere installato, perché è sostituito in blocco dal nuovo shadow che svolge entrambe le funzioni.
> ...

 

Chiedo scusa per domanda niubba...ma controllando per curiosita' il mio portage tree, mi sembra di essere l'unico a non avere questi due pacchetti che fanno conflitto...dipende anche dal baselayout, o cosa? emerge --sync lo faccio una volta alla settimana, ma non aggiorno mai tutto il computer...

Se quindi gli faccio emerge -kpv shadow, mi dice che mi aggiornerebbe sia shadow che pam_login...sarebbe un problema?

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## bandreabis

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chiedo scusa per domanda niubba...ma controllando per curiosita' il mio portage tree, mi sembra di essere l'unico a non avere questi due pacchetti che fanno conflitto...dipende anche dal baselayout, o cosa? emerge --sync lo faccio una volta alla settimana, ma non aggiorno mai tutto il computer...
> 
> Se quindi gli faccio emerge -kpv shadow, mi dice che mi aggiornerebbe sia shadow che pam_login...sarebbe un problema?
> ...

 

Aggiornerebbe sys-apps/shadow a che versione? 4.0.15-r2?

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Beh, seguendo le indicazioni che hai dato di usare prima l'opzione "-p" nulla, ma ha un suo perchè in caso contrario. Todo aquì. 
> 
> ti chiedo per piacere di ri-scrivere la frase in un italiano più comprensibile perchè non è chiara.

 

Scusa è vero.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Fatto.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## LastHope

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *LastHope wrote:*   
> 
> Chiedo scusa per domanda niubba...ma controllando per curiosita' il mio portage tree, mi sembra di essere l'unico a non avere questi due pacchetti che fanno conflitto...dipende anche dal baselayout, o cosa? emerge --sync lo faccio una volta alla settimana, ma non aggiorno mai tutto il computer...
> 
> Se quindi gli faccio emerge -kpv shadow, mi dice che mi aggiornerebbe sia shadow che pam_login...sarebbe un problema?
> ...

 

Uhmmm...no...e' la stessa versione di piphem:

```

root@dani_lap dani # emerge -kpv shadow

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r1 [4.0.7-r4] +nls -nousuid +pam (-selinux) -skey 1,217 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14 [3.17] -livecd +nls (-selinux) -skey 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 1,217 kB

```

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   ma allora .... pam-login a che serve se prima lo avevo nel mio sistema e adesso non ce l'ho più ??? 
> 
> funzionerà lo stesso ??? 
> 
> come ha già spiegato in precedenza k.gothmog:
> ...

 

ma ogni volta che mi loggo mi da un sacco di "warnings" dovute a definizioni che non capisce nel file login.defs ....

sono un pò fastidiose.... quasi quasi commento quelle rigfhe che mi danno il warning...

qualcuno di voi sa se è pericoloso farlo ??? ciaociao

----------

## LastHope

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> ma ogni volta che mi loggo mi da un sacco di "warnings" dovute a definizioni che non capisce nel file login.defs ....
> 
> sono un pò fastidiose.... quasi quasi commento quelle rigfhe che mi danno il warning...
> 
> qualcuno di voi sa se è pericoloso farlo ??? ciaociao

 

Non é che non hai eseguito un etc-update dopo aver aggiornato il tutto?

Non commentare le righe, piuttosto posta sul forum i warning  :Wink: 

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## ^Stefano^

come è già stato detto pam-login viene eliminato perchè shadow ingloba anche le funzioni del primo. io intervengo solo per correggere k.gothmog:

emerge shadow con --oneshot non è necessario:

```
genlab stefano # emerge -Ca pam-login
```

```
genlab stefano # emerge -uDav world
```

```
genlab stefano # env-update && source /etc/profile && regenworld
```

```
genlab stefano # less /var/lib/portage/world |grep shadow

genlab stefano # 
```

----------

## bandreabis

```
emerge --oneshot shadow
```

 serve se lo emergi direttamente.

Naturalmente 

```
emerge -uD world
```

 non ne ha bisogno

----------

## LastHope

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> come è già stato detto pam-login viene eliminato perchè shadow ingloba anche le funzioni del primo. io intervengo solo per correggere k.gothmog:
> 
> 

 

OK, questo l'ho capito...ma allora, come mai se voglio fare emerge di shadow, sulla mia macchina prima mi vuole aggiornare shadow e poi pam-login?

Lí é indicato come Update, e non mi da nessun conflitto a me...

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## bandreabis

Lo fa solo con la versione 4.0.15.

----------

## LastHope

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Lo fa solo con la versione 4.0.15.

 

Grazie...anche se, dal primo messaggio di piphem, sembrava lo facesse anche con la versione a cui andavo ad aggiornare...

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## bandreabis

Con me ha fatto così aggiornando la .14 alla .15-r2 su amd64

----------

## 0101

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non posso spegnere il PC, se no ho paura che non ripartirà mai più .............
> 
> HELPPPPPPPPPP

 

...tranquilli ke ci ho pensato io senza fare apposta a reebootare mentre non avevo piu' ne uno ne' l'altro...  :Smile: 

...in pratica non appariva piu' il login (mancava del tutto /bin/login) e si poteva solo scrivere senza ke nulla avesse un "ritorno"  :Sad: 

...dove caxxo e' finito il mio /bin/login mi sono kiesto.... 

...quindi nulla, sistema impastato  :Sad: 

...rebooto "fermandomi" nella initramfs (dicendogli real_root=/fuck-you al boot va in para visto ke si aspetta real_root=/dev/hdx) ed entro nella shell "di sopravvivenza"...

...da li faccio andare la rete e monto la partizione di root a mano e mi ci fikko dentro con un chroot...

...una volta "dentro" ho riemerso "shadow" e reebootato...

...fertig

0101

P.S ...se non usate la initramfs potete sempre fare lo stesso tramite il solito minimal live-cd  :Smile:    ...cene vuole per ammazzare un pinguino !!!

----------

## Sephirot

ehm, ma dando emerge -C pam-login non corro qualche rischio?

----------

## Luca89

 *Sephirot wrote:*   

> ehm, ma dando emerge -C pam-login non corro qualche rischio?

 

no, basta aggiornare shadow.

----------

## Angelus666

Non so se il titolo del topic è corretto, al limite me lo dite che lo cambio!  :Wink: 

Ho riconfigurato e ricompilato il kernel, oltre che cambiato alcune flags USE di /etc/make.conf, quindi ho pensato di fare un bel emerge --update --deep --newuse world, dopo aver fatto un emerge --sync.

Ho un dubbio. emerge --sync aggiorna la lista del portage? Perchè dopo averlo fatto, dice che portage ha bisogno dell'aggiornamento. C'è un altro comando che devo inviare per aggiornare effettivamente portage?

Passando a quello che penso sia il bug vero e proprio. Ho dato questo emerge --update --deep --newuse world e mi ha dato questo errore:

!!! Error: the sys-apps/pam-login package conflicts with another package. both can't be installed on the same system together.

A questo punto invio emerge --pretend pam-login, ed ecco il risultato:

```
[Blocks   B] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2)

[Blocks   B] >=sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r2 (is blocking sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14)

[Ebuild   U] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r2 [4.0.7-r4]

[Ebuild   U] sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14 [3.17]
```

Inutile dire che non ho mai emerso questi due pacchetti, quindi vanno in conflitto ancora prima di essere emersi!

Forse capita perchè con emerge --sync non ho effettivamente aggiornato portage?

----------

## comio

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> Non so se il titolo del topic è corretto, al limite me lo dite che lo cambio! 
> 
> Ho riconfigurato, ricompilato il kernel e cambiato alcune flags USE di /etc/make.conf, quindi ho pensato di fare un bel emerge --update --deep --newuse world, dopo aver fatto un emerge --sync.
> 
> Ho un dubbio.1) emerge --sync aggiorna la lista del portage? Perchè dopo averlo fatto, dice che portage ha bisogno dell'aggiornamento. C'è un altro comando che devo inviare per aggiornare effettivamente portage?
> ...

 

non è un baco di emerge. Cerca sul forum "shadow pan-login" e troverai le risposte.

ciao

luigi

----------

## gutter

Ho fatto il merge del thread di Angelus666 con questo.

Per favore cerchiamo prima di postare.

----------

## Angelus666

Mi scuso con Gutter!

Allora, ho letto qualche topic (quello appena merged!  :Laughing: ) e sono arrivato alla seguente conclusione.

pam-login, come il nome suggerisce, è il gestore di login di default del sistema. shadow è una altro gestore di login, a quanto ho capito migliore di pam-login.

Quindi devo unmergere pam-login con emerge --unmerge pam-login, poi emergere shadow con emerge shadow.

Fatto questo invio emerge --update --deep --newuse world, poi emerge --deepclean, infine revdep-rebuild.

E' giusto o avrei combinato un casino?  :Smile: 

P.S.=Ma con emerge --sync aggiorno il portage o no? Perchè dopo che l'ho fatto mi dice che portage ha bisogno di essere aggiornato!

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> Mi scuso con Gutter!
> 
> P.S.=Ma con emerge --sync aggiorno il portage o no? Perchè dopo che l'ho fatto mi dice che portage ha bisogno di essere aggiornato!

 

con emerge --sync aggiorni il "database dei pacchetti"... per aggiornare portage devi semplicemente dare un 

```
emerge portage
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non é che non hai eseguito un etc-update dopo aver aggiornato il tutto?
> 
> Non commentare le righe, piuttosto posta sul forum i warning 
> ...

 

si, ho dato etc-update... cmq ecco i warnings :

```
configuration error - unknown item 'FAILLOG_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'LASTLOG_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'MAIL_CHECK_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'OBSCURE_CHECKS_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'PORTTIME_CHECKS_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'QUOTAS_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'MOTD_FILE' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'FTMP_FILE' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'NOLOGINS_FILE' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'ENV_HZ' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'PASS_MIN_LEN' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'SU_WHEEL_ONLY' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'CRACKLIB_DICTPATH' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'PASS_CHANGE_TRIES' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'PASS_ALWAYS_WARN' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'CHFN_AUTH' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'ENVIRON_FILE' (notify administrator)

```

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Pat-rizio

Ragazzi scusate se mi intrometto anch'io, ma come ha scritto 0101 qualche post fa, anche io ho fatto l'unmerge di pam-login e poi da pollo mi son sloggato e ho fatto il reboot...  :Confused: 

Ora chiaramente non posso più loggarmi sul mio sistema.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Allora sono entrato facendo il chroot usando il livecd, e ho lanciato un

```
emerge shadow
```

Ho riavviato ma non è cambiato nulla, ancora non posso loggarmi.

Qualcuno ha idea di come posso risolvere questo problema?

Grazie in anticipo per le risposte.Last edited by Pat-rizio on Wed Jun 21, 2006 9:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## robypomper

 *ginetto wrote:*   

>  *ThorOdino wrote:*   Premetto che ho installato
> 
> sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14
> 
> sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r1
> ...

 

Se qualcuno dovesse fare l'errore di fare un logout dopo aver lanciato il comando emerge -C pam-login si ritoroverebbe ad avere il sistema che all'accasso chiede solo lo username e non la password. In questo modo sarebbe impossibile accedere al sistema. Per aggirare il problema si può avviare la macchina con una live qualsiasi e fare il chroot al proprio sistema installato sul computer.

Spero di salvare ore di lavoro a qualcuno con questo messaggio.

----------

## Pat-rizio

Eh già, robypomper, è proprio quello che mi è capitato come avrai letto dal mio post... (o no?)

E dopo aver fatto il chroot dal livecd? che passi dovrei seguire per rispristinare il sistema funzionante?

----------

## darkmanPPT

mah, secondo me ti basta fare un bel emerge -uD world 

mi pare che metta a posto anche le dipendenze che mancano.

prova a farlo.

mah...

questa procedura mi ha spesso tirato fuori da casini..

tanto al max nn ti installa nulla....

----------

## Pat-rizio

Ho risolto!

Una volta lanciato emerge shadow, sono rientrato nel nuovo ambiente usando il livecd, e ho cambiato tutte le password utente con il comando passwd e... voilà... adesso mi posso loggare senza problemi!   :Very Happy: 

Sembrerebbe come se dopo aver fatto l'unmerge di pam-login e poi aver riavviato senza fare l'emerge di shadow siano andate "perse" o forse corrotte le password utente. Con passwd le ho risettate e tutto è andato a posto...

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!

----------

